# MacBook Air music server



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Greetings!

I'm thinking of getting a MacBook Air to use as a music server consisting of the MacBook, a 1.5TB USB drive and a USB DAC. What would be a good USB DAC for this under $500? 

Thanks for any insights you might have.


----------



## pxj (Jun 10, 2011)

I was in a store today and the folks were really pushing the Peachtree Audio Dac-iT for under $500


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

That seems like a very expensive music server to me. A $300 dell would perform just as well in that capacity. No bling factor though.

I wish I could help with the dac but I don't have personal experience. I've looked at several in the $100-$300 range and can't seem to find technical details to distinguish them from each other. I use spdif out to my AV receiver.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Any particular reason you want a USB DAC? I have a MacBook Pro and use a $6 Mini Display Port/Thunderbolt to HDMI adapter and an HDMI cable.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would have to agree with Mark on the DAC perspective.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

As you can see from my signature I took the plunge and went ahead with my plan. The Schiit Bifrost USB DAC is expected in early February. I have begun ripping CDs into iTunes as Apple Lossless ALAC files at 16bit/44.1kHz. Each CD ripped is about 300MB. As soon as the DAC comes in I'll prepare a report. Itching to get playing so I was looking at a Cables to Go TruLink 28733 USB DAC for $56 delivered from Amazon. I resisted scratching that itch though. Thanks for all who responded.


----------

